# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services >  Direct Youtube PRovider - Custom Service | Cancel | 4000 Hours - 22$ | Monetized Channels 195

## ytprovidersmm

✅Aged | Monetized Youtube Channels✅High Quality Youtube Services✅


-----------------------------------------------------​

✅ Accounts
★ Monetized Youtube Channel: 195$
★ Aged channel with videos:
Random 2006-2013: 8$

★ Aged channel without video:
Random 2006-2013: 3$

★ New Youtube Adsense: 5$

For more information, please check on our site
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
✅Our Services​
★ Youtube [4000 Hours] Watchtime: 25$
★ Youtube [+1000] Subscribers: 30$


Check our site for these and more amazing service!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

✅Payment Method​

Stripe

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
✅Replacement & refund policies​
★For Monetized Channel: As of Current There is no refill or replacement once invite accepted
★For Aged Channel: 7 Day Replacement
★For Services: 30 Day Readd

If accounts have issues prior to login, replaceable/ refund
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Contact

https://join.skype.com/invite/tTodTWdDbbS5

Sign in

----------

